# Aurora Zorro in Progress



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi everyone, this model is 3/4 the way done, still lots to do all over,
thanks for looking, this profect is tedious due to the poor fit, and working with the dreaded flat black, scratches easily, finally winding down.








Buzz


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Now THAT'S just gorgeous, Buzz! I love the shading you managed to work into Tornado ( the Horse for those of you who don't know ) and Zorro's clothing! Too many people are tempted to simply paint these features straight black. You've brought a very desirable artistic touch to this equally desirable rare kit!

Take a well deserved bow!

- GJS

It's your choice, of course, but I believe that Guy Williams' costume had a cape and sash that was made of a shinier material than what you've given him. It looks great either way.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Watch Zorro in action:

http://www.knightmagic.org/guyw/zorro.html

- GJS


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Batman for the kind words, yes they are shiney, I did them flat so I can highlight them like an oil painting.But I did the saddle in gloss and semi gloss black.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Batman, more I stared at it, I took your sugestion, I removed the cape, removing the exsisting paint, then I will apply semi gloss black , using my airbrush, it will balance out the model, with gloss sash and gloss gloves and boots, thanks again for the suggestion.

Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Buzz,

Looks GREAT! I just received my AVES epoxy especially for my restoration of this kit!

This will make for some great reference shots when I am ready...

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Mmm I had squadron putty on this, it all fricken cracked on me with the paint applied, so I stripped the horse, ordered some aves, the stuff is great, it does not shrink, caution though a little goes along way, I made too much lol.
oh yeah its very sticky at first I let it sit for 25 mins before appling.

Buzz


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Randy,
Once again you show why you are simply the unmatched king! Beautiful.

--Hawg


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Steve and Hawg for kind words , but me King...nah....just a court jester lololol.

Buzz


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! That looks fantastic! Man, I wish I had this kit!



Wayne


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Well done Buzz, great all over, even the nameplate!, though somehow the horse looks like it needs a semi gloss sheen in places; not all over, but somehow the flat all over effect doesn't quite look like a living animal, more like a statue. Some horses live in a field near here and they seem to have a very slight sheen to them, like velvet does, especially on the ridges of the limbs and flanks. 
I did an Aurora kit with a horse recently, the Gold Knight, and like you I did it in pure flat black, but as I handled the horse to make painting adjustments, the flat black turned slightly semi gloss or satin in appearance, and I left it like that as it gave the ridges a slight 'living' sheen.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks guys ,Funny you mention about the horses' sheen, i had it in semi gloss in places, but the high lights didnt not work, the muscle highlights didnt show up, its not as flat in person, the camera is showing more lighted highlights than there is.I painted the cape semi-gloss to balance the kit, but I know what you mean with black stallions, Thanks for the info Cro-Mangon.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Tried this*

Cro Mangon, I mixed a tad of clear gloss to flat black to make it transparent, to give a little sheen in areas, it work excellent, I didnt go berserk with it ,just in some areas, light misting.Thanks again for the tips.
you guys been very helpful.
The cape is in semi gloss , gives model a better contrast,

Randy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of Zorro, why hasn't he posted here yet?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So where are the pics of the Aurora Japanese Zero? 

Seriously, great work! The horse hair is very realistic. Looks good enough to brush!


----------

